# 20''-Laufradbau für Kinder



## kc85 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

quasi als kleine Fingerübung für das 24''-Bike meiner großen Tochter möchte ich erst mal einen LRS für das 20''-Cube Kid der Kleinen aufbauen.

Im Keller liegen dafür Schürmann Double Master und Novatec-Naben, beides in 32L. Aufbauen möchte ich den LRS mit nur jeweils 16 Speichen je Rad. Beim geringen Gewicht der Besitzerin und dem Einsatzzweck sollte das locker ausreichen.

Nun bin ich am Grübeln, wie ich ich das ganze einspeichen soll. Die Belegung der Nabe ist ja klar: Jedes 2. Loch wird benutzt. Aber an der Felge: Jedes 2. Loch benutzen oder abwechselnd 2 belegen, 2 leer lassen? Und dann noch: Radial oder gekreuzt?

Natürlich habe ich mir zum Thema ein paar Beispiele im Forum angesehn und daraus resultieren nun ein paar Fragen.

Zuerst mal zur Nutzung der Löcher an der Felge:

Variante 1: Bei Fisch123 habe ich die Variante gesehen, dass die Felge radial eingespeicht wurde (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uff-endlich-fertig-20-poison-fuer-die-kleine.739197/#post-12665129), wobei aber jedes 2 Loch der Felge benutzt wurde. Da die Felge versetzt gebohrt ist, benutzt man so aber zwangsläufig nur "linke" (oder nur "rechte") Löcher. Ist das in irgend einer Form problematisch? Außerdem wird es so ja nicht ganz radial, weil die Lochteilung der Nabe nicht mehr mit der der Löcher der Felge korrespondiert.

Variante 2: Alternativ kann man ja auch immer 2 Löcher verwenden und dann 2 frei lassen. So öfters gesehen, z.B. hier trifi70 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leic...tauglicher-teile.386073/page-13#post-13285172). Hier passt es mit der Teilung der Nabe und den linken und rechten Löchern problemlos, dafür hat man längere Bereiche ganz ohne Speiche. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass sich die Variante schwerer Zentrieren lässt und vergleichsweise anfälliger für Beschädigungen ist?

Das andere Thema ist, gekreuzt oder radial? Radial sieht zwar nett aus, das ganze sollte aber schon halbwegs haltbar sein, speziell am Hinterrad. Da ich beide Räder mit dem gleichen Muster einspeichen möchte und es nicht auf das allerletzte Gramm ankommt, tendiere ich momentan zu Variante 2, aber mit gekreuzten Speichen. Das sähe etwa so aus (natürlich käme das Ventil in die Mitte einer "Lücke"):







Ach ja, als Speichen habe ich Sapim Race auf dem Plan, bei den (Alu-?)Nippeln schwanke ich noch, welche Länge es werden soll.

Für Tipps und Ratschläge und ein paar Erfahrungen mit 20'' Rädern bei reduzierter Speichenzahl wäre ich dankbar.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ob Variante 1 wegen außermittiger Anordnung der Felgenlöcher Probleme macht, hängt von der Felge ab und wie stark außermittig die Löcher tatsächlich gebohrt sind. Bei meiner eher breiten und flachen Schürmann hätte ich so nicht einspeichen wollen. Die nicht 100% passende Lochteilung Nabe/Felge ist IMHO unkritisch, solange die Speichenspannung nicht zu hoch wird. Am Kinderrad lässt sich dies sicher einhalten.

Variante 2 umgeht diese Probleme und sieht vom Muster her weniger langweilig aus, finde ich.

Probleme mit der Zentrierung kann es theoretisch bei beiden Mustern geben. Wenn man nämlich zu wenige Speichen nutzt und stark spannt, dann kann es passieren, dass die Felge bei Variante 1 taumelt. Links-rechts-links-rechts, da die Speichen ja wechselweise links bzw. rechts ziehen. Dies ist bei Variante 2 eher nicht der Fall. Dafür bekommt man bei Variante 2 mit zu wenig Speichen theoretisch eher Höhenschläge rein. Denke, mit 24 oder mehr Speichen sind beide Varianten vollkommen unkritisch. Bei 16 Speichen würde ich mich für Variante 2 entscheiden (mein oben von Dir zitiertes 20" HR hat 18 Speichen radial und macht bisher keine Probleme).

ps. würde kreuzen, da stabiler und optisch gefälliger. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Kreuzen ging bei mir nicht wegen 36 Loch und weil ich Speichen falscher Länge hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

da "es nicht auf das allerletzte Gramm ankommt" würde ich Abstand von 16 Speichen in einem Kinderrad mit 20 Zoll machen (so es kein Rennrad mit hoher Felge ist).
Auch wenn ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe würde ich ungern mit so wenig Speichen eine flache, eher wenig steife Felge einspeichen müssen, zum anderen: wenn ich sehe, wie bei uns 20 Zoll Kinderräder genutzt werden, dann halte ich 16 Speichen für zu wenig (auch wenn der Einsatzzweck hier nicht angegeben wird). Kinder nehmen ihre Räder eben nicht nur unter Aufsicht der Erwachsenen her, fahren auch mal einen Bordstein (oder Höheres) runter, leihen das Rad mal dem großen Nachbarsjungen (und das ist alles gut so).
Bei 14 Zoll habe ich tatsächlich nur 16 Speichen und in Kombination mit 2" Big Apple steckt das Rad auch die Versuche der 8-Jährigen an selbstgebauten kleinen Rampen weg, bei 20 Zoll würde ich das Gewicht lieber woanders sparen. Federleicht oder Herr Fischer von Kania bauen ihre leichten 20 Zoll Laufradsätze wohl nicht ohne Grund mit 24 Speichen auf.

Tobias


----------



## Y_G (23. Oktober 2015)

16 Speichen am VR geht auch bei 24":




Das Zentrieren war nicht ganz einfach, hat halt etwas gedauert, lag aber auch daran das die Felge schon mit einem leichten Schlag kam. Ich habe im Sommer 2 mal leicht nachzentriert. Einmal als er über eine Rampe einen Salto gemacht hat und dann noch einmal so. Fahrer ist mit knappen 25kg aber auch recht leicht.


----------



## kc85 (23. Oktober 2015)

Schon mal danke für das Feedback.

Noch mal was zum Einsatzzweck: Die Besitzerin des Rades wiegt deutlich unter 20kg und das Rad wird überwiegend auf Touren auf befestigten Feld und Waldwegen gefahren. Keine Sprünge, keine Treppenstufen - sowas interessiert meine Mädels nicht. Und auch keine Jungs aus der Nachbarschaft - die Räder werden aus Prinzip seitens der Kinder nicht verborgt (was ich gut finde).

Ich denke mal, die 16 Speichen kann ich da schon riskieren.

Und wenn mir das Ergebnis wider Erwarten nicht zusagt, könnte ich noch immer den Rest nachspeichen.

Momentan sieht es für mich stark nach Variante 2 mit gekreuzten Speichen aus.

Wer noch Tipps und Erfahrungen hat, immer her damit.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (7. November 2015)

Heute wollte ich mich mal ans bestellen der Speichen und Nippel machen. Geht ja schnell - dachte ich. Falsch gedacht.

Problem 1:
Gefüttert habe ich den Sapim-Rechner mit 375mm Innendurchmesser und 2mm Felgenbodenhöhe. Bei DT und Spokomat habe ich pauschal mit 381mm (375mm+2x3mm) gerechnet. Scheint ganz gut hinzuhauen.

Vorderrad:
Sapim - 180mm
DT -180,2mm -> 181mm empfohlen
Spokomat 179,94mm

Hinterrad
Sapim L/R - 178/175mm
DT L/R -178,0/175,3mm -> 178/176mm empfohlen
Spokomat 177,72/175,14mm

Sieht für mich nach 180mm vorne und 178/175mm hinten aus. Oder lieber den 1mm mehr zugeben?

Problem 2:

Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf die Sapim Race eingeschossen. Die gibt es aber nur in geraden Längen. Dann doch zwangsweise in 180/178/176mm? Wenn man sie denn kaufen könnte.

Problem 3:

Wo bekomme ich überhaupt Speichen in der benötigten Länge? Weder Sapim Race noch DT Competition sind in den entsprechenden Längen irgendwo in einem Shop zu finden. Ab und an mal 174mm, damit könnte man vorn radial speichen, das war's dann auch schon. Alternativ müsste ich halt auf die Sapim Leader zurückgreifen, die ist in den entsprechenden Längen problemlos zu bekommen. Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für konifizierte Speichen "in kurz"?

Wenigstens die Nippel sind problemlos beschaffbar. Da sollen es Sapim Polyax in 12mm werden.

Das hatte ich mir echt etwas leichter vorgestellt. Ist ja wie Teilebeschaffung in der DDR. 

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (7. November 2015)

Moin,
dann nimm dich die SAPIM LEIDER,
die gibt es doch in allen Längen.
Wie schon mal auf der anderen Leitung
geschrieben:

http://www.gingko-feine-veloteile.de/gingkoshop/Laufradzubehoer/Speichen-Nippel/3/

Gruss Sabine


----------



## kc85 (7. November 2015)

"SAPIM LEIDER" - das passt. Leider ja fast alternativlos. 

Was soll's, bestellt ist der Kram.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2015)

Bestellt? Ok, dann is zu spät. Hätte (bei Race dann "gerade") abgerundet und falls bei Montage dann doch zu kurz einfach 14mm Nippel verwendet. Besser, als wenn die Speichen aus den Nippel zum Felgenband hin rausschauen... Kurze Speichen werden angefertigt, also passend abgelängt und Gewinde aufgerollt. Klappt dann natürlich nicht mit DD-Speichen... Wenn DD also nirgends in passender Länge bestellbar, musst Du die *Leader *nehmen. Oder bei DTswiss ma schauen, ob die kurze DD-Speichen (Comp oder Revo) lieferbar haben...


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2015)

Komponentix (im Übrigen ein sehr kompetenter Laufradbauer!) hat sogar die Laser in kurzen Größen da. Die sparen nochmal ein paar Gramm.


----------



## kc85 (7. November 2015)

Ja, ist schon abgehakt. Hab die Leader genommen.

Wollte die Race ja eigentlich nur schon mal in der Hand gehabt haben, bevor ich mich u.U. mit einem LRS für das 24'' der Großen oder das nächstgrößere Rad befasse.

"Übe" ich halt erst mal mit den Leader-Speichen. 

Trotzdem danke. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (20. Dezember 2015)

So, das Vorderrad ist endlich fertig und verbaut. Verdammte Vorweihnachtszeit, man kommt zu gar nichts. Zur Erinnerung, so sehen die Teile aus, die ich da zusammengebastelt habe:






Das Zentrieren habe ich der ausgedienten 24er Federgabel aus dem Rad der Großen erledigt. Mit etwas Geduld und methodischer Arbeit war das gar nicht sooo schwierig wie gedacht. Irgenwie hat das sogar was meditatives. Das Rad läuft jedenfalls deutlich besser als das Original.

Das originale Vorderad kam, inkl. Felgenband und Muttern, auf 789g. Der Eigenbau bringt es, ebenfalls inkl. Felgenband (12g) und mit dem Novatec-Spanner (56g) auf 715g. Immerhin schon mal 74g gespart. Da ich gleich noch den originalen Schlauch (136g) gegen einen Schwalbe 7C (94g) getauscht habe, liegt die Einsparung aktuell insgesamt bei 116g. Mit ein paar Aest-Spannern kommt das ganze dann locker auf knapp 150g weniger Gewicht. Ein netter Nebeneffekt dieser "Fingerübung". 

Mittlerweile sind die Speichenreflektoren auch umgezogen und der Tachogeber wurde etwas versetzt, da der sich ja jetzt den Platz mit einem Reflektor teilen muss. Die Probefahrt meiner Tochter verlief jedenfalls zufriedenstellend. So langsam wird aus dem Würfel ein ganz brauchbares Rad. 

Morgen schnappe ich mir ein olles Rahmenheck, dass dann als "Zentrierständer" fürs Hinterrad herhalten darf. Allerdings bin ich mir da noch nicht ganz sicher, ob die berechnete Speichenlänge auf der einen Seite wirklich passt. Aber das wird sich zeigen. Hoffentlich heißt es bald "Schraubkranz ade". Wie sich hinten die Sache mit der 8-fach-Kassette gewichtstechnisch entwickelt, da bin ich selber gespannt.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (20. Dezember 2015)

Gewichtstechnisch günstiger ist die Verwendung von 9 oder 10fach Ritzeln, diese dann in reduzierter Anzahl. Sie sind halt dünner, die schmalere Kette spart auch noch ein paar wenige Gramm.


----------



## kc85 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mittlerweile habe ich endlich auch das Hinterrad fertig bekommen. Zentriert habe ich das notgedrungen direkt im Cube. Ging besser als gedacht.

Das alte Hinterrad brachte inkl. Felgenband 969g auf die Waage. Dazu kam der 7-fach Schraubkranz mit fetten 483g. Zusammen also 1452g.

Das neue Hinterrad kommt auf 914g, plus 12g für das Felgenband, 61g für den Achsspanner und 284g für die 8-fach-Kassette. Macht zusammen 1271g und eine Ersparnis von 181g.

Auch hier kommt zustätzlich eine Schwalbe 7c-Schlauch mit gewogenen 95g zum Einsatz. Der originale wog 132g (und ist damit 4g leichter als der vom Vorderrad, trotz gleich 2 vorhandener Flickstellen hinten  ). Spart noch mal 37g. Insgesamt am Hinterrad also 218g.

Gesamtersparnis durch den Radsatz insgesamt momentan 334g - bei absolut überschaubaren Kosten. Dazu kommt, dass die Lager natürlich massiv besser laufen und das die Schaltung deutlich aufgewertet wird. Wenn ich noch ein paar andere Spanner verbaue, sind auch noch mal über 60g drin und ich komme insgesamt auf 400g Gewichtsreduktion.

Hat sich also durchaus gelohnt die Aktion, obwohl noch nicht mal beonders leichte Komponenten verbaut wurden. Optisch hat das Rad dadurch auch gewonnen, zumindest wenn es nach meiner Tochter geht - und nur deren Meinung zählt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Immerhin trägt sich das Teil nun auch deutlich leichter in den Keller. Ist ja auch schon mal was.

Wenn das Wetter nicht so besch... wäre, htte ich auch schon längst ein paar Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht ja morgen. Da muss eh noch der 8-fach Revoshifter ans Bike.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (4. Januar 2016)

Nachdem die Räder nun am Rad sind, stellt sich mir nur noch ein Frage: Wie die unbenutzten Nippel-Löcher verschließen? Ist das überhaupt notwenig/sinnvoll?

Ich denke da an die Pfützen, durch die meine Jüngste gerne mal pflügt. Nicht, dass die Felge voll Wasser läuft oder ähnlich Murks.

Mir fällt erst mal nur das Abkleben mit Folie ein. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Oder mache ich mir mal wieder unnötig Gedanken?

kc85


----------



## Y_G (7. Januar 2016)

ich lasse die einfach offen. Nach innen dichtet bei mir Tesa als Felgenband ab...


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Januar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Oder mache ich mir mal wieder unnötig Gedanken?


Jepp, so ist es! Einfach offen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (7. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann werd ich mal auf euch hören. 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

Da mir schon ein paar AEST-Teile kaputt gegangen sind oder von vorn herein unbrauchbar erschienen, werde ich von denen nichts mehr bestellen. Spanner und Bremsen erst recht nicht, weil mir die Sicherheit da wichtiger ist als ein paar Gramm. Die AEST-Bremsen habe ich noch, mag sie jedoch nicht einmal verkaufen. Teurer Versuch!

Die Novatec-Naben sind aber nicht die leichtesten, oder? Die Räder kommen mir noch etwas schwer vor, doch das Ergebnis sieht schick aus!


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Novatec is schon gut bzgl. P/L und recht leicht. Einige namhafte Hersteller setzen die auch ein (dann entsprechend gelabelt). Glaube in dem LRS den ich von Hr. Fischer/Kania habe sind die auch drinne. Der wog <1200g in 20"...

Ich kenne AEST nicht, habe aber (leider) inzwischen dieselbe Meinung zu vielen Produkten von SRÄM...  (Rost, Bruch, viel zu schneller Verschleiß etc. pp.). Ich kauf das Zeug einfach nicht mehr, was defekt geht wird wenn möglich durch Magura, Campa oder Shimano ersetzt.


----------



## kc85 (8. Januar 2016)

Also mit den AEST-Spannern hab ich bisher absolut keine Probleme. Auch die Pedale haben sich bisher gut bewährt. Und selbst der Spyder-Sattel ist bisher überraschend problemlos. Von daher kann ich bisher nicht meckern. Die AEST-Bremse wäre mir aber ebenfalls suspekt. 

Da das AEST-Zeug aber billig ist, wäre selbst ein Griff ins Klo mal zu verkraften. 

Die verwendeten Novatec-Naben haben ich für dieses Projekt als das Optimum aus kleinem Preis bei noch akzeptablem Gewicht (v/h 128g/394g) ausgemacht. Für mindestens das doppelte Geld hätte man an den Naben noch mal gut Gewicht einsparen können, aber das war es mir dann nicht wert. Für die beiden Naben habe ich, dank eine Rabatt-Gutscheins gerade mal 30,- EUR gelöhnt. Da kann man doch nicht meckern.

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden und, was noch viel wichtiger ist, die Besitzerin vom Rad erst recht. 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

Ah ja, sind nicht die superlight-Naben. Aber, das ist richtig, die kosten mehr als das Doppelte. Habe ich Philipp seinerzeit gegönnt. Eigentlich eher mir, er weiß davon nüscht. ;-))


----------



## kc85 (8. Januar 2016)

Schimpft sich laut Novatec-Katalog "Universalnabe". Die Dinger sind übrigens gerade völlig ausverkauft. Ich hab vor 2 Tagen die letzte in Deutschland auftreibbare in schwarz/32L fürs Hinterrad vom Haibike der Großen bei LXS-Bike geschossen.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Chinamann mal den Hahn zudreht, dann stehen wir aber ganz schön blöd da 

trolliver, ich raffs grad erst, Du meintest nicht Novatec als Hersteller an sich, sondern die Differenzen innerhalb der Produktpalette... Mea culpa


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

Schon verstanden.


----------

